# 2010 Gear Preview



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

nice stuff there..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm liking DC's lineup. Rome - not so much, although the new 390s have caught my eye. Those blue/yellow Focus Boa DC boots would look great in them.

Not a big fan of K2's 2010 boot colorways.

That Raiden disc looks...different.

Capita Green Machine in *158* = :thumbsup:


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

wow im totally getting the new 390s and slapping them on an evil twin next year...


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Getting next years 390's myself, now should I wait for next years darkstar or should I grab it right now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

no green machine in a 148


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

im suprised there has been no update in the rome bindings in a good 4 years now, other then cutting out more plastic..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You obviously haven't been paying attention then.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> You obviously haven't been paying attention then.


there hasnt been a change in the baseplate or heel cup in years..


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

just had the burton preview last week!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

This may be a stupid question, but is there going to be more than one colour scheme on the 2010 Forum Republics?


----------

